# What's your worst villager low ball?



## senbeiiscool (May 2, 2020)

Every so often, villagers want to sell you their old items, trade items or buy an item off of you. Usually they sell you things overpriced or severely lowball you. What was your worst case of villager lowball offers?

Mine was when I was carrying a fireplace and Marshal wanted to trade it for a sweater vest.


----------



## kylie32123 (May 2, 2020)

Dang bro, that's a ripoff. I don't remember any unusually low offers, but I do remember me giving a villager (they moved out a while ago so I can't think of who it would've been...Axel, maybe?) a flea I caught off them, and they gave me around 60 bells for it. I'm not sure what a flea's value is tho


----------



## marea (May 2, 2020)

Marshal has always been a little fraud!









and it was me how gave him that peach XD

I feel like all my current islanders try selling me stuff for absurd prices. Like i had to tell Rosie once that her price was silly and she lowerd it down a bit, but they give me good bells for the junk i gift them so i guess there is some sort of balance there. I never had a case of them trying to trade with me, though.


----------



## Balverine (May 2, 2020)

Mine mainly want to sell me stuff for outrageous prices LOL
Like Biff tried selling me his basketball for 2500 bells


----------



## Lovi (May 2, 2020)

_They keep trying to take my snail from me, she's my pet, her name is Shelly, and they keep trying to take her even though she's priceless_


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 2, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> Dang bro, that's a ripoff. I don't remember any unusually low offers, but I do remember me giving a villager (they moved out a while ago so I can't think of who it would've been...Axel, maybe?) a flea I caught off them, and they gave me around 60 bells for it. I'm not sure what a flea's value is tho


My villagers keep asking to buy my fleas too so now I just release them the moment I catch them haha

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



marea said:


> Marshal has always been a little fraud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fraud since NL days hahaha he probably gets away with it since he's so cute!

I find trading usually happens when you get to higher friendship levels! (Close to when you get their pic)

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Lovi said:


> _They keep trying to take my snail from me, she's my pet, her name is Shelly, and they keep trying to take her even though she's priceless_


Protect Shelly at all costs


----------



## Lumbridge (May 2, 2020)

6600 for Flip's crappy electric kick scooter
do u think im made out of money

feel like i'm always getting willingly scammed from these villagers just to put a smile on their face <3


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 2, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> 6600 for Flip's crappy electric kick scooter
> do u think im made out of money
> 
> feel like i'm always getting willingly scammed from these villagers just to put a smile on their face <3


You can't buy friendship with money but you can buy your villager's hearts :')


----------



## Khaelis (May 2, 2020)

Snake tried trading me a goatee for a gold nugget a few days ago.

I almost took it, I really wanted a goatee.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Snake tried trading me a goatee for a gold nugget a few days ago.
> 
> I almost took it, I really wanted a goatee.


Not gonna lie, a pretty sweet deal. If you want the goatee still, I have one I could order for you!


----------



## stiney (May 2, 2020)

It always made me laugh in New Leaf when Flo would sell me something and then mutter something under her breath implying she just scammed me or got rid of hot goods or something.


----------



## Khaelis (May 2, 2020)

senbeiiscool said:


> Not gonna lie, a pretty sweet deal. If you want the goatee still, I have one I could order for you!



Naw, it's fine. Actually found one in Able Sister's two days ago.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 2, 2020)

stiney said:


> It always made me laugh in New Leaf when Flo would sell me something and then mutter something under her breath implying she just scammed me or got rid of hot goods or something.


Actually your comment reminded me of something that happened a few days ago! I was busy and running through my town to do a trade and Roscoe came up to me to sell something. In a hurry, I turned him down twice and he muttered under his breath that he lowballed me too much hahaha


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 2, 2020)

I remember in New Leaf the Uchi villagers will low ball you, and if you accept the say "wow, I think that was a better deal for me than you!" or words to that effect. And then they would sing happily! Always thought that was kind of funny, like I felt, "well you ripped me off big time but look how happy you are "


----------



## Blueskyy (May 2, 2020)

Reminds me of the time Marshal wanted to sell me a fake painting in New Leaf.


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

O'Hare wanted to trade me a basketball tank for my barreleye.

I love him and all, but no way


----------



## Geoni (May 2, 2020)

Zeppeli said:


> Mine mainly want to sell me stuff for outrageous prices LOL
> Like Biff tried selling me his basketball for 2500 bells



It's a really nice basketball and he signed it.


----------

